# How Much Vegetables to give my Rabbits Help!!!



## andyboo (Feb 24, 2012)

*Hi I Have 2 Dwarf Lop Rabbits (6 months old) In a morning they get a Cabbage Leaf each (plus pellets and hay) and in a evening they get half a full carrot each (inc leafy tops) but am I giving them too much vegetables or not enough????

Advice needed 

Many Thanks *


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

andyboo said:


> *Hi I Have 2 Dwarf Lop Rabbits (6 months old) In a morning they get a Cabbage Leaf each (plus pellets and hay) and in a evening they get half a full carrot each (inc leafy tops) but am I giving them too much vegetables or not enough????
> 
> Advice needed
> 
> Many Thanks *


My two get 2 handfuls of veg a day (they're medium sized bunnies)- one in the morning, and one in the evening. There's not really any 'rule' regarding this- hay's the most important thing.

But, I'd say you're maybe giving them too many carrots- they're high in sugar, and should only really be given occasionally. There's lots of veg that bunnies can eat though; I find with mine that I need to change them around every week to keep them interested.

I follow this guide: http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/resources/content/leaflet_pdfs/going_green_oct_06.pdf

It gives you a great list of bunny friendly veg :thumbup:


----------



## andyboo (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you, I shall cut down on the Carrots


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

The rule of thumb is each day give them a pile of hay roughly about the same size as their body, a handful of pellets the same size as their skull and a good pile of veg- not carrots.
I have 2 lops and an old english- every day they get that amount of hay and pellets in the evening and every morning they get half a cabbage each/half a cauliflower/spring greens/2 big parsnips each/a corn on the cob each. I alternate it between the days and also what is on offer in supermarkets!!! I only give carrots as a treat or if I have nothing else in the house!
In the spring/summer, I give them less pellets and veg, and in the autumn/winter, I increase it only slightly, so they put on a few winter pounds!
xxx


----------



## andyboo (Feb 24, 2012)

Teddy Red Lab said:


> The rule of thumb is each day give them a pile of hay roughly about the same size as their body, a handful of pellets the same size as their skull and a good pile of veg- not carrots.
> I have 2 lops and an old english- every day they get that amount of hay and pellets in the evening and every morning they get half a cabbage each/half a cauliflower/spring greens/2 big parsnips each/a corn on the cob each. I alternate it between the days and also what is on offer in supermarkets!!! I only give carrots as a treat or if I have nothing else in the house!
> In the spring/summer, I give them less pellets and veg, and in the autumn/winter, I increase it only slightly, so they put on a few winter pounds!
> xxx


Wow your bunnies eat better than me lol, but joking aside, Thank you for the info


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine have a 3 day cycle, so they have veggies every 3rd evening.

As a rough guide, my 7 will have a whole broccoli or cauli, half a medium carrot each and a half a pack of spring greens. Sometimes they will have a whole swede aswell. And instead of greens they often have curly kale.
I also treat them to melon or apple occasionally.

I used to give them it every day but they had to have less obviously so they didnt get to choose what they wanted. This way I can put alot in and they get options  It also means that they eat more hay than they did when it was a daily thing.

*Heidi*


----------



## andyboo (Feb 24, 2012)

Many Thanks to all your comments, but still a bit confused lol  , as to how much to give and when to give, but they do have plenty of hay twice a day, which they enjoy


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I know its awkward. The thing is don't worry too much, its not bad for them! As I say the reason I changed it from everyday is I found that mine wern't eating as much hay as I would like them to. 

If yours are eating plenty of hay then keep as you are, just change the carrot to twice a week or something like that and give something in its place, like a large floret of broccoli or cauli each, a parsnip each(mine dont like them all the much tbh), half a swede between them. Kale or spring greens are considered better for them than cabbage (which technically should be given in moderation)
You would be better if you are worried they have too much, to give them a different veg each day 

*Heidi*


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

Lol they eat better than me too- the spoilt brats!!!

I agree, don't worry, its trial and error to get used to the amount of food they need. Mine seem to guzzle it down and be in good shape, but then they run around in their run all day so use up the energy. 

Just make sure you get plenty of hay down them and then a handful of pellets once a day and then try a fist-sized amount of chopped up veg- broccoli, cabbage, cauli, corn on the cob etc once a day too. If you think after a couple of weeks they need a bit more, then give them more.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My lad is a large rabbit, I fill his living area with hay, I buy different types every week, from meadow to herb etc., he has Burgess light, treats to help grind his teeth down.

I give him fresh veg and herbs every day, I buy pre-packed fresh veg, Spinnach, Spring Greens, mixed veg, Corn on the cob, Kale, carrots with tops etc.. He gets the whole packet. I also buy herbs the only one he isn't bothered about is Rosemary, there is usually some left in the evening. He doesn't like parsnip either. Other than that he eats every bit, over the course of the day. I grow mint and parsley in the garden so every day when he is out of his hutch while I clean him out he grazes on the grass and the herbs I grow for him.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would be careful with sweet corn, as the skin doesnt digest like in humans and can cause blockage in rabbits.

Andy if you have them on a low pellet diet ie a shot glass or egg cup each a day, then you want to feed 4 different bits of veg once a day to provide enough variety in vitamins and minerals. 

for 1 rabbit I would offer half a cabbage leaf, an inch of celery, a good sprig of parsley, a carrot top. 

perhaps the next day a tiny bit of bell pepper, a good sprig of mint, an inch of broccoli stalk, and a light handful of rocket.

As your rabbits are still young you should introduce any new vegetables in very small quantities. 

carrots are high in sugars and carbohydrates and are fattening for rabbits, a thin slice once a week is all mine get. treats like apple, pear and pineapple can be given in little chunks too but I would use this as a reward based learning tool so after they've been groomed.


----------



## andyboo (Feb 24, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> I would be careful with sweet corn, as the skin doesnt digest like in humans and can cause blockage in rabbits.
> 
> Andy if you have them on a low pellet diet ie a shot glass or egg cup each a day, then you want to feed 4 different bits of veg once a day to provide enough variety in vitamins and minerals.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will do as you


----------

